# ارييييييييييييييد مسااااااااااااااعده



## †Jeery† (1 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة

ارييييييييييييييد مسااااااااااااااعده

كيف اعمل مدونه مثل على الناس التانيه عاملين مدونه


:a82:
:a82:
:a82:
:a82:
:a82:
:a82:


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

لازم يكون عندك مشاركات كتير و عضو مبارك يمكن


----------



## †Jeery† (1 يناير 2010)

طيب انت عضو ماسي بتقدر تعمل مدونه


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2010)

*مدونة خارجية ام داخلية فى المنتدى هنا ! ؟
*


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

للاسف لا


----------



## †Jeery† (1 يناير 2010)

في المنتدى


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2010)

*دى مدونة اخونا فادى ( الإيمان العلمى ) خش عليها ويمكنك عمل مدونة خارجية الى ان تصبح عضو مبارك !*

http://scholarly-faith.blogspot.com/


----------



## †Jeery† (1 يناير 2010)

انا اريد عمل مدونه بالمنتدى كيف


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

هي عاوزة في المنتدى معناتها حتى نصبح اعضاء مباركين معناتها نستنا هههههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة و انت طيب مولكا


----------



## †Jeery† (1 يناير 2010)

اخي او اختي مولكا 

الرابط يلي بعثتيلي بعرف اعمل عليه بس قصدي كيف نهمل مدونه بالمنتدى


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2010)

*بصى اختى العزيزة انتى الآن اسمك †Jeery† وكما ترينه انه لونه ازرق وانا اسمى Molka Molkan كما ترينه لونه اخضر ، فالون الأزرق دة اللون العادى ولا يستطيع ان ينشئ مدونة ولكن اللون الأخضر فيما فوق يقدر يعمل مدونات ودة بنسميه " عضو مبارك " لونه أخضر

يعنى بعد فترة ان شاء الله هايبقى لون اسمك اخضر وتعملى المدونة براحتك بس بعد فترة كدة ! وانا هاتابعك ! 
*


----------



## †Jeery† (1 يناير 2010)

شكراً لك

أولا انا اخ

ثانيه بشكرك

ثالثاً

نشالله         يصير لوني اخضر اكون مبارك


نحن كنا مباركين عن الرب مدون ما يكون لون الاسم اخضر


باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## †Jeery† (1 يناير 2010)

انا     ولد اخ


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2010)

*شكرا انا ايضا أخ ، وطبعا لا اقصد المباركة الإلهية بل المباركة المنتدياتية !
دمت بود !
*


----------

